# steering wheel controls



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

I have an 02 Maxima. Are the steering wheel controls supposed to light up at night when the headights are on? It kinda bums me out that they dont light up, i cant see what button im pushing at night time.


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

nobody knows????


----------



## Supratik (Aug 31, 2007)

I have an 03 and they've never lit up.


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok thanks. Kinda sucks they dont light up, but oh well.


----------

